# Finally Flat cars done



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Been busy with a few projects. One being my snow plow, the other re-doing my bachmann BH box car (still working on that) and my Hartland flat cars. I ordered some decals from Stan Cedarleaf - I highly recomend for decals. I repainted the flatcars, took bachmann couplers and body mounted them to the car. I forget to put the metal bottom support beams on (not sure what they are called) I have them sitting in some nasty water so I can give them a nice weathered look. 
































Now I just need to get that Hartland Big John in. Was damaged during shipment so waiting on a replacement.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great, Shawn.

I like the logs on the cars, too. Nice touch.

Mark


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Shawn! I agree, your logs look good too, what kind of wood are they?


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jimtyp on 12/05/2008 3:45 PM
Very nice Shawn! I agree, your logs look good too, what kind of wood are they?

I got the logs from a ***** willow tree that got knocked down during a snowstorm. Its pretty good wood and looks nice.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks real good. I like how you painted the decking to look like wood planks. I'm going to have to try something like that on our Hartland flats.


----------

